
Two explanations for variation in human abilities - QuitterStrip
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/ZwSrTsP3YkgnmHWnJ/two-explanations-for-variability-in-human-abilities
======
in3d
The chess analogy doesn’t work because those other experts not only spent
similar amounts of hours on chess as Carlson but they were most likely people
who were doing very well compared to others who played as much as them
previously. Carlson’s performance is excellent compared to talented experts,
not just to people who spent requisite amounts of time on chess. So the
performance difference is much higher than what the author assumes.

Comparing the number of games played by AlphaGo vs those played by Lee Sedol
also doesn’t work. AlphaGo was programmed to learn based on many games because
a computer can process that many games and it works. But it doesn’t mean that
it’s impossible for a computer to use different algorithms to extract
information based on fewer games. Also, Lee Sedol has deeply studied many
other games and their critical moves, not just the ones he played.

